# Las Vegas Neon Boneyard to Open in October



## ricoba (Aug 30, 2012)

To me this is cool to see the old Vegas casino signs.  From the pictures there is the old Stardust sign and it really makes me wish they had never torn down the Stardust in the first place. 

Here is the article from todays Las Vegas Sun.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 30, 2012)

Glad to see this is finally opening. It seems to me this has been a project ever since we first started going to Vegas over a decade ago. 

I agree, I never thought they should have torn the Stardust down but, at the time building another something new seemed like the thing to do and the south strip and mid strip were all pretty much taken. It's to bad the economy went south before the north end got it's make over. It's to bad they took out the old stuff like the Westwarch Ho and Stardust's signage before everything went bad. We really miss the old neon compared to todays new mega resorts that lack the personality of the old cheesy Vegas.


----------



## SunSand (Aug 30, 2012)

The Stardust was the very first casino I ever visited.  I was too young to gamble at the time.  Once I was old enough to play, the first show I ever saw in Las Vegas was the Lido De Paris at the Stardust.  This place personified old school Vegas. The Stardust neon sign was magnificent and now is iconic.  Glad to see the iconic signs of the past, will be preserved and available to see again.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, it is nice to see the old signs and Doug you are right, this thing has been a long time in the making.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 30, 2012)

It's definitely a place to visit on our November trip to Las Vegas.  I'm old enough to remember many of those old signs.  On my first trip to Las Vegas in 1967 we stayed at the La Concha motel. According to the linked article, the La Concha lobby will be the visitors center at the Neon Museum.

Here is a picture from that 1967 trip.  The quality isn't the best, it's a scan of a 45 year old slide. According to wikipedia the Desert Inn was the 5th hotel/casino to open on the strip.  It opened in 1950 and the building shown in the picture was imploded in 2001 to make room for the Wynn Las Vegas resort. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desert_Inn)


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 30, 2012)

I've actually been to the "not ready for Prime Time" Neon Boneyard twice already, about four years ago.  It was a very funky set of yards at the time, three yards in all but you could only go into the main one.  You had to have reservations and be part of a group to go, and a docent had to go with you (although they didn't know as much as we did, cause they were all kids). I can't wait to see it once it is "prittified" with more of the signs restored (they have been sitting outside for years and years).  It will have a wonderful entrance with the La Concha lobby to set it off.

Fern


----------



## daventrina (Aug 31, 2012)

Miss the Alpine Village


----------



## Dori (Aug 31, 2012)

This will be on our list of things to do on our next trip out to LV. We didn't start going until 2002, so much of the signage will be new to us. It will be fun to learn some of the history of this great city.

 I agree with doug26364, about the sterility of the new mega casino resorts. I also loved the slightly cheesy atmosphere. I really miss the Aladdin. The new places just don't capture the essence of Las Vegas.

Dori


----------



## LynnW (Aug 31, 2012)

Will have to visit when we're there the end of Oct. The Stardust was also the first hotel we stayed at in LV. We also stayed at the Westward Ho and the Landmark.

Lynn


----------



## california-bighorn (Aug 31, 2012)

In his recently released CD/DVD ( Live From Las Vegas 2011) Jimmy Buffett used the neon boneyard for the backdrop on a bonus song on the DVD "Elvis Presley Blues".  It was kinda neat to see the old signs in the background and it's nice to hear they will be preserved.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Miss the Alpine Village


 
? Where is/was the Alpine Village


----------



## daventrina (Aug 31, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> ? Where is/was the Alpine Village


3003 Paradise Road
 in the early 60's it was in the old location near Vegas Village

http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/1997/Mar-26-Wed-1997/lifestyles/5068110.html
ALPINE VILLAGE CHICKEN SUPREME SOUP

2 quarts water

2 teaspoons celery salt

2 teaspoons Accent

1 pound ground chicken (cooked)

1 medium onion, ground

Yellow food coloring (optional)

2 teaspoons salt

? teaspoon pepper

1 teaspoon Kitchen Bouquet

2 tablespoons chicken bouillon

2 to 3 carrots (ground)

Roux:

1/2 cup oil

1 cup flour

Boil all soup ingredients together for about 30 minutes. To prepare the roux, heat oil until smoking; add flour and stir with a wire whisk. It should be the consistency of mashed potatoes. Add to soup and use the wire whisk to blend.

-- From Review-Journal files


----------



## daventrina (Aug 31, 2012)

And then there was the Mint....





It's the "Strip" ..... beacause allllll there was was a strip with nothing else esxept along the strip...





And out by its self was the Showboat...


----------

